# Mullet--Wave Screen Pier



## das5moto (Oct 11, 2005)

Went to toss Gulps at lunch time today at the wave screen pier. One nice speck to show for it, before losing the only jighead I brought, but anyhow...

I saw large pods of mullet (20-30) grouping up near the pier and they were the largest I have ever seen. Never seen mullet this size and never going in circles in groups. Mullet were all 18-24 inches and probably 3-5lbs. Occasionally, a blue would mix in with the pod.

Anyone else seen this activity or does the size seem abnormal?


----------



## SPECKS (May 14, 2007)

Those are just horse mullet... One of those is enough cut bait for a day. Bait shops sell them in Carolina like that. Seen the large ones swimming with pups and trout as well.


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

we used to make smoke mullet dip out of those big ones in Fla 



jerry


----------



## adp29934 (Dec 30, 2008)

I've seen that in little creek inlet.


----------



## UOPaul (Apr 14, 2008)

O Shin Rin said:


> we used to make smoke mullet dip out of those big ones in Fla
> 
> 
> 
> jerry



Florida, clean white sand. Clean, white fleshed mullet.

Virginia, black slimy mud. Stinky, gray fleshed mullet.


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

You can split, plank and smoke these just like they do at the Wakefield Shad planking. Great taste, much less bones.


----------



## das5moto (Oct 11, 2005)

Bring a big cast net...

I snagged one today and gave it to an older lady fishing with Blood worms and she she said, Lord..Jesus that mullet might try to eat me!" While she cut off its head and had it chunked for bait.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

I've seen a big group of mullet like that only once (about 100 of them at least) about five years ago. It was pretty cool.


----------



## kimh1 (Mar 5, 2007)

Can some one please tell me where is Wave Screen Pier located at?

Thanks
Hary
:fishing:


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

kimh1 said:


> Can some one please tell me where is Wave Screen Pier located at?
> 
> Thanks
> Hary
> :fishing:


Ditto


----------



## KoreanFisher (Sep 29, 2009)

found this on another site. Hope that helps.


"Its all the way at the end of Jefferson Avenue. You can see it as you come out of the tube on the Newport News side. (It's concrete and has green rails)"


----------



## clean one (Nov 7, 2006)

it runs paralell to the boat docks at the end of jefferson.


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

how is the parking out there ?


----------



## clean one (Nov 7, 2006)

plenty of parking


----------

